# 2000 craftsmen 42"riding mower/2 stage snow blower



## bigdaddyvu (Nov 6, 2011)

My garden tractor threw the top rod again on my 19.5 hp L head briggs and stratton (opposed twin) don't want to go with the oil slinger type engine where the lower rod block the oil spray for the top rod. what are my options? 20+hp v twin briggs or a 19 hp single kohler, or briggs ???


----------

